# Power Carver



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

good deal


----------



## dustprocrastinator (Jan 17, 2011)

Genius


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Great idea!

Jim; aka "Stumpy Nubs" 
The best woodworking show since wood was invented!


----------



## Revias (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi, Ray, I'm looking for the website or the contact details of TOOLSHOP, it would be very kind of you if you could help me out.


----------



## Revias (Mar 21, 2012)

All contact details will do. thanks


----------

